# Dog People



## Curt James (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Very good!


----------



## cg89 (Oct 6, 2011)

dog peeing on the kid was funniest part hahah


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2011)

The fake eyebrows make it worse.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## LAM (Oct 21, 2011)

cg89 said:


> dog peeing on the kid was funniest part hahah



my porti almost did that the 2nd time I took him to the dog park.  the dad of the little girl and I both saw PD lifting his leg and were like "Noooooooooo!!!!!"...i don't know how he cut it off


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2011)

My red nose...he might be muslim.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2011)

*I can make it to the fence in 2.8 seconds....CAN YOU?*


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

Oct 28, 7:23 PM EDT

*Dog survived gas chamber, up for adoption in NJ     *

By DAVID PORTER         
Associated Press

NEWARK, N.J.     (AP) -- Unnamed and unwanted, the young beagle mix  was left anonymously in a drop box outside an Alabama pound. His life  was supposed to end in a gas chamber.

 Instead,  the young stray emerged frightened but unscathed, wagging his tail.  Now, he's being hailed as a miracle dog, given the name Daniel after the  biblical figure who survived the lion's den.

 And he has a fresh start in New Jersey, where a rescue group hopes to find him a good home.

 Only  three animals have survived the gas chamber at the Animal Control  facility in Florence, Ala., in the past 12 years. "Maybe God just had a  better plan for this one," said city spokesman Phil Stevenson.

 Daniel's  tail never stopped wagging as he stepped off a plane at a New Jersey  airport, where he was flown Wednesday by the nonprofit Eleventh Hour  Rescue group and placed with volunteer Jill Pavlik until he can be  adopted.

 "He's absolutely fabulous," Pavlik, a  hairdresser who works and lives in northern New Jersey, said Friday.  "He walked in the house like he had always lived there. He's very sweet,  happy and outgoing."

 Linda Schiller, the  shelter's founder and president, said the facility has already received  about 100 applications from people around the country seeking to adopt  Daniel. About half said they weren't interested in adopting another dog  if the 20-pound Daniel wasn't available.

 "Maybe  we'll get a cosmetic surgeon to make all our dogs look like Daniel,"  Schiller said jokingly. She added that Daniel, while thin, hadn't shown  any residual effects of his ordeal.

 No one is  sure why Daniel was the lone survivor. "It may be that his breathing was  shallow because of a cold or something," Stevenson said.

 He  said the gas chamber is a stainless-steel box roughly the size of a  pickup truck bed, and dogs are put into the chamber about seven or eight  at a time. A computer-controlled pump slowly feeds carbon monoxide into  the chamber once it's sealed, and an operator presses a button.

 Normally,  the animals just go "to sleep slowly. It's like the cases you hear  about where people are overcome by carbon monoxide in their home and  just never wake up," he said.

 On that Oct. 3  day, a new animal control officer placed the stray beagle into the  chamber with several other animals and started the machine, Stevenson  said.

 Variables that could allow a dog to  survive such a gassing include the number of animals placed in the  chamber, the concentration of carbon monoxide, whether the chamber is  airtight or gas is leaking out and the health of the animal, said Julie  Morris, senior vice president of community outreach for the ASPCA.  Young, healthy animals have the best chance for survival.

 Since  carbon monoxide is heavier than air, it sinks, so a tall dog, or one  that climbed to the top of a pile, would have a better chance of  surviving, she said.

 Vinny Grosso, the  Florence animal shelter's director, said Daniel showed up in one of the  shelter's "drop box" cages where people can drop off animals  anonymously.

 "It was an unwanted dog. ... We didn't have a history on him," he said.
 As  many as 30 animals a month are put down; Stevenson said Daniel was the  third dog he could remember surviving in the last 12 years.

 "It's  just very, very rare," Grosso said, adding that the shelter's policy  calls for officials to find surviving animals a new home.

 Grosso  said the shelter is limited by law on how many dogs it can hold and had  just taken in 60 in one day. Because of the huge number, it had to pick  some to put down, and strays like Daniel, dropped off with no evidence  of an owner, are the first to go.

 Mindy  Gilbert, Alabama director for the Humane Society of the United States,  said Daniel's story explains why the group pushed the Alabama  Legislature to ban gas chambers for euthanizing dogs, effective Dec. 31.  She said many states still use them.

 "They are still considered a humane method in many parts of the country." At least 15 states, including New Jersey and New York, have banned carbon monoxide for euthanizing shelter animals.

 The  ASPCA recommends injections of sodium pentobarbital for euthanizing  shelter animals because it is faster, quicker and safer than carbon  monoxide.

 Pavlik, who was worked with Eleventh  Hour Rescue for seven years, said she planned to proceed with the  adoption process with an abundance of caution due to the publicity  generated by the case.

 "We're going to be very  careful," she said. "He's a dog; he's a lucky dog, but he's a dog. And  there are a lot of nutty people out there."

 Grosso said he was pleased to see the reception Daniel got in New Jersey and hopes his story will increase adoptions.

 "It was a great ending to a kind of bizarre story," he said.

 Associated  Press writer Jay Reeves in Birmingham, Ala., Phillip Rawls in  Montgomery, Ala., and Angela Delli Santi in Trenton, N. J., contributed  to this report.
*
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2011-10-28-19-23-27*





Daniel,  who is better known as the "Miracle Dog", sits still while waiting for a  treat in the home of Mark and Jill Pavlik, Friday, Oct. 28, 2011, in  Rochelle Park, N.J. The stray beagle mix, who cheated death in an  Alabama dog pound's gas chamber, is being fostered by the Pavlik's while  a permanent home is found for him.  The animal walked out unscathed  from the carbon monoxide administered by the Animal Control Department in Florence, Ala., on Oct. 3. (AP Photo/Julio Cortez)


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Oct 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^^ lol The other guy let his partner do all the work and then escaped first!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 30, 2011)

Have seen that dog's pic elsewhere. Are those _cataracts?_  That is one UGLY mutt.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## rocco0218 (Oct 31, 2011)

ExLe said:


>


 
It's a cross between madmann and aries1


----------



## Curt James (Nov 2, 2011)

Michael Vick chew toy  lulz


----------



## Curt James (Nov 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


>


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2011)

lol  The cat might be thinking, "**** THIS!"


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2011)

The YouTube is titled "Patriotic Doggie," but I'm wondering if it is more likely an "I hate that horn Doggie!"






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a portuguese water dog that's almost 4 now.  I bought him decent size kids pool for the summer time to play in when he didn't want to go into the big pool. but it didn't work out that way. since then it has turned into his "big drinking bowl" and now it's all he wants to drink out of...fucking dogs are a trip, couldn't imagine a world with out them.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 10, 2011)

Who did this mess? 






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love this thread!!!


----------



## RonsterM (Nov 13, 2011)

fun thread


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!​


----------



## akabeastmode (Nov 24, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> My red nose...he might be muslim.



lmao i hate muslim dogs :S


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 26, 2011)

There was a TV special about this dog, it has its own downstairs (the family sold their house for a 2 story) because this dog sleep runs/walks everynight, they even have the dog wear a helmet to bed now. 




YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Dogs make babies laugh like the rest of us 






YouTube Video


----------



## ExLe (Nov 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 27, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> There was a TV special about this dog, it has its own downstairs (the family sold their house for a 2 story) because this dog sleep runs/walks everynight, they even have the dog wear a helmet to bed now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2011)

^^^  ^^^


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## colochine (Nov 29, 2011)

View attachment 37099


----------



## Erinn (Nov 30, 2011)

*grrr*



Curt James said:


> YouTube Video


woof


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

Conversation






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

Freebo's newest CD, "DOG PEOPLE", consists entirely of songs written about dogs.Inspired  by his beloved golden retriever, Garbo, "DOG PEOPLE" contains brand new  songs written by Freebo honoring the unconditional love, endless joy of  the moment, and unwaivering faithfulness of our canine friends. 

Along  with these original songs, Freebo sings his own versions of such  classics as "Old Shep", "OldBlue", and Neil Young's "Old King", all  recorded with the help of his many talented musical friends.

David  Adelson of E! Entertainment Television and Hits Magazine says about  Freebo, "Longtime fans of Freebo (like me) won't be surprised by his  ability to turn a collection of songs about dogs into a very moving and  musical experience that extends far beyond the canine culture. 

Sure,  anyone who's ever loved a pooch will embrace this one, but 'DOG PEOPLE'  stands on its own musically and provides further proof that Freebo has  emerged as a master of his craft."


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

You did NOT just piss on me!?






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2011)

$$$






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## LAM (Dec 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## LAM (Dec 21, 2011)

*Yummy*

.....


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

^^^^ lol  Nice! Go Mace! Get that stuffed animal.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Dec 31, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video



To quote that guy from the commercial, "that's so cute it's stupid..."

Why is it that anytime I see a cat or dog with a haircut like this they look thoroughly pissed off?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 31, 2011)

maniclion said:


> To quote that guy from the commercial, "that's so cute it's stupid..."
> 
> *Why is it that anytime I see a cat or dog with a haircut like this they look thoroughly pissed off?*



_Wouldn't you be?_ lol


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 15, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 17, 2012)

My doggy:


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQzUsTFqtW0


----------



## Curt James (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ntDYjS0Y3w


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## LAM (Feb 10, 2012)

speaking about dogs we rescued the little guy on tuesday.   4 month old Italian greyhoud/Chihuahua mix


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

^^^^ Kudos!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

*"Do you mind if I work in?"*​


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2012)

Dangerous Minds | Photos of dogs underwater




























> Lifestyle pet photographer, Seth Casteel, captured these amazing images of dogs fetching their toys underwater. I can???t get over how the water transforms, what is probably a sweet pooch???s face, into something so ferocious and shark-like.
> 
> Seth should photograph our dog, Tong Tong in a parody of the Nirvana album cover???


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2012)

LAM said:


> speaking about dogs we rescued the little guy on tuesday.   4 month old Italian greyhoud/Chihuahua mix



God help you. That dog is going to have more energy than a nuclear reactor with the speed and power to chase down everything with the intention of fucking it.


----------



## LAM (Feb 13, 2012)

KelJu said:


> God help you. That dog is going to have more energy than a nuclear reactor with the speed and power to chase down everything with the intention of fucking it.



he is a feisty little thing, gives the water dog a run for his money as the chihuahua side doesn't take any shit even being outweighed by 60 lbs.

still can't believe i'm a hetero male and have a toy dog, never thought that would happen.  we had a Havanese for a couple of weeks last year before the gf took her out to NY to the new owner.  that was my first experience with a real small dog, made me realize they are the same as the larger breeds and offer the same level of enjoyment.  I can never make fun of a big guy with a little dog anymore.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

*First Person: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show*






YouTube Video










More than 2,000 dogs have begun taking the spotlight at the Westminster Kennel Club dog show. The top hound, toy, nonsporting and herding champions are being picked Monday night, and the best in show will be chosen Tuesday evening. (Feb. 13)


----------



## GEZA (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2012)

My dog has me wrapped around her dewclaw.......


----------



## Garenius (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahaha, some very cute dogs here. I have a 2 year old Golden Retriever myself, he's super hyper. Keep the pics and vids coming!

http://www.bodysharp.com.au


----------



## Curt James (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 23, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> My dog has me wrapped around her dewclaw.......



As it should be.



Garenius said:


> Ahaha, some very cute dogs here. I have a 2 year old Golden Retriever myself, he's super hyper. Keep the pics and vids coming!
> 
> _______________________________
> 
> [ url= http :// www. (snip). c om. au]Personal Training, Boxing and Bootcamps | Hawthorn | Glen Iris | Camberwell | Melbourne ??? (snip)[/url]



Welcome to *IronMagazine*. ^^^^ Btw, is that a paid advertisement or _something else?_


----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2012)

Awwwww.......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

my dane uppy using wifes cocker spaniel puppy for a pillow


----------



## Curt James (Mar 9, 2012)

^^^^ Cute!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 9, 2012)

Saw this in a visitor message posted by Vibrant. lol  Wonder if the driver figured out he shouldn't have beeped at that dog.






^^^^ This dog is _the following dog's_ *much calmer* cousin? 






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## SYN (Mar 15, 2012)

My pitty Pollie


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2012)

SYN said:


> My pitty Pollie



that is one good looking pit bull...


----------



## SYN (Mar 16, 2012)

LAM said:


> that is one good looking pit bull...



Thanks : ) 

We got her for free from an ad we found online and I swear we could not have gotten luckier in finding her. Somebody had dumped her in N.Y.C., just left her tied to a fence to bake in the heat, and after somebody finally helped her she ended up being pulled from the shelter down there by an amazing rescue group called rescuezilla, who ended up sending her to a foster up here in searsport maine, where we got her from. I still can't believe that somebody just dumped her like that because she is one of the smartest and most loving dogs I have ever met, and she's constantly surprising us with her big vocabulary and her foolish personality.  I couldn't imagine getting rid of her, ever, for any reason.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNeaZz9Vt6Q


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2012)

Courtesy of Vibrant:


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it a cat? Is it a dog? Wtf _IS _this thing? Something from Star Wars, right?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2012)

A New Breed of TV - YouTube
Introducing DogTV, the first 24-hour cable television network for stay-at-home canines. (April 17)


----------



## FGHFYHT (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL


----------



## LAM (Apr 22, 2012)

the gf just brought this up the other day and that the little dog grooms the older water dog and we no longer have to clean out the build up that used to occur in the corner of his eyes.  that was definitely the worst part about shower day for him.


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2012)

Curt James said:


> A New Breed of TV - YouTube
> Introducing DogTV, the first 24-hour cable television network for stay-at-home canines. (April 17)



That's awesome, I'll have to find it. 
Whenever we leave Polly home, which isn't often because she's spoiled, I put cartoons or NatGeo shows on Hulu for her.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

The newest member of the family:
Got him out of an abusive situation.
The poor guy started peeing when I barely raised my voice.
It's going to take a little time to completely gain his trust and for him to realize that we just want to love him.
He's a big cuddler and a mommas boy already.
He jumps in the bed and buries himself under the blankets at night.
Gets along great with my other dog and gives kisses to my kid.
Feels great to give him a second chance at a happy ending.


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2012)

This is just a cushion...


----------



## LAM (May 10, 2012)

...


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2012)




----------



## skinnyd (May 29, 2012)

Ichigo said:


>



I like that dog seems fine to me, probably something wrong with the owner.


----------



## skinnyd (May 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The newest member of the family:
> Got him out of an abusive situation.
> The poor guy started peeing when I barely raised my voice.
> It's going to take a little time to completely gain his trust and for him to realize that we just want to love him.
> ...



good thing you did there and what a good looking dog!!!


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2012)

^^^^ Agreed. Very good looking dog and kudos to Ben on the adoption.

Very Funny Dogs - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Imens (May 30, 2012)

very funny pictures guys!

I love dogs.. but the wierd thing is I wouldn't want to have one as a pet lol


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh Noooooo!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## CooperT (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)

*Dog rescues abandoned newborn*




The deserted infant. Photo via Ghana News Agency.A farm dog in Ghana has attained hero status after spending a night protecting an abandoned newborn human. Authorities say the dog, along with its two-week-old charge, was found under a bridge in Winkongo (which is near Bolgatanga, the Upper East Regional Capital of Ghana), near the farm where he lives ??? with the tiny baby snuggled against him.

A search party had been convened to look for the _dog_, not the baby, when the pooch's worried owner got concerned that he hadn't returned home in the evening. Searchers spent most of the night tracking the hound through nearby fields and woods, and came upon the unlikely pair quite some time later; finally locating him under the bridge near the farm he calls home, they were surprised to find the dog curled around a human infant.

VIDEO: Waldorf-Astoria welcomes bee guestzzzzz

Madam Rosemary Azure, Director of Health for the Talensi-Nabdam District, shared the remarkable story with the Ghana News Agency at a ceremony for a different occasion entirely ??? the launch of two vaccines that will help prevent diarrhea and pneumonia ??? although it's not impossible that officials will find themselves presiding over a medal presentation to "Hairy Poppins" sometime soon.

The baby himself is in relatively fine fettle after his adventure. His umbilical cord had not been cut, and had gotten infected, but the little one was otherwise unharmed; he's had all his vaccinations, and is currently in the custody of a local health directorate until new, non-bridge arrangements can be made for him. Azure noted that she couldn't say what had led to the baby's desertion by his mother, but speculated that the parents were teenagers, and took the opportunity to caution locals against unprotected sex. Police are investigating.

Any theories on what happened? And are you surprised that a dog took such good care of a human baby? Do your dogs take care of your kids like they're their own offspring? Discuss in the comments!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2012)

Try counting how many seconds the puppies take to finish the bowl.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2012)

Boston Terrier Tricks - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## syed2011 (Jun 14, 2012)

Doggy Buddha ! Nice one really made me laugh that too with loud


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2012)

Image courtesy of Socrates
See also *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/165848-you-laugh-you-lose.html*


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)

Raw Video: Mugly Wins World's Ugliest Dog Title | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2012)

17 puppies?! Mommy is tired.

Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2012)

As seen on Bad Dog:


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)

Snausages!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Aug 3, 2012)

If I didn't live in Hawaii I'd get a lion dog, or tibetan mastiff as they're called...


https://pqqfdq.bay.livefilestore.co...Jg0ScSRO8haS0x0C2NXQCfHQ/tibetan mastiff .jpg


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2012)

maniclion said:


> If I didn't live in Hawaii I'd get a lion dog, or tibetan mastiff as they're called...



Why not? Are they banned there?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 4, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Why not? Are they banned there?



It's way too hot and it would have to sit in quarantine for several weeks because I'm sure I would have to import one...


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2012)

Petite for sure.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2012)

maniclion said:


> It's way too hot and it would have to sit in quarantine for several weeks because I'm sure I would have to import one...



I guess the heat may be a problem. I have seen people owning huskies in Florida and Arizona though. They use air conditioning and water to keep them cool. 

I was messing with petfinder.com and saw a few Tibetan rescues listed in California, including a Shettie mix puppy at Gentle Giants Rescue and Adoptions. In case you reconsider.


----------



## LAM (Aug 6, 2012)

one of my friends down the road has a husky out here in that actually likes to stay outside.  he has some shade but digs himself a nice little hole about a foot deep and lays in that.


----------



## LAM (Aug 6, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



after co-existing directly with man for over 300 years many of the breeds out there are much more intelligent than people think.

the water dog and chihuahua were chasing each other around the house the other month and the water dog was literally tagging the little dog with his paw.  no freaking idea where he could have learned that.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2012)

^^^^ Very cool, LAM. 

Husky Tantrum 9/23/11 - YouTube

Uploaded by digby8787 on Feb 6, 2010
My little husky puppy once everyone had finished playing with him


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Aug 12, 2012)

they say : give to a dog food and home,and it thinks you are God,give to a cat food and home,and it thinks you are it's guest


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 12, 2012)

that's a real dog lady
Horny Dog With Her Ass - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2012)

LAM said:


> one of my friends down the road has a husky out here in that actually likes to stay outside.  he has some shade but digs himself a nice little hole about a foot deep and lays in that.



Sorta like this?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 23, 2012)

Dog Shaming.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 10, 2012)

Pitbull VS. Kitten (Lukah & Dexter) - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Sep 29, 2012)

check these sons of bitches overhere
lol


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Sep 30, 2012)

^
hey i want that book too


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2012)

Loyal pooch tracks down owner at hospital | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast

How Did He Do It? Dog Treks Two Miles to New York Hospital to Find Owner | Fox News Insider


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Oct 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Pitbull VS. Kitten (Lukah & Dexter) - YouTube



I want that kitten... My kitten is fn evil and terrorizes my two pits. My dogs love kittens and love to play and are gentle, but this little fucker makes my dogs hide. He is fucking nuts i need to record him some time, hes like a little ninja that hides then runs all the way up your body to scratch your face and jumps off before you can try to kill it.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 24, 2012)

my boys


----------



## Curt James (Oct 27, 2012)

Dog and cat sleeping together - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2012)

Dog fight: Custody battle over obese dachshund | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | News | Comcast

Unreal.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2012)

Ratting with Jack Russell's


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2012)

Watch: ‘Simpsons’ Boss Mr. Burns Makes an Endorsement for Mitt Romney | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


----------



## Curt James (Nov 2, 2012)

Jedi dogs - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 4, 2012)

*FENTON! Jesus Christ!!!*

Sorry if it's already been posted...didn't have time to watch them all.





Fenton competes in dog show and poops in the middle JESUS CHRIST - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2012)

George Carlin "Cats and Dogs" - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdI6Qt0_h1w


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



The lady said something like, "Don't be afraid to block him or push him down."

He's a WOLF! Run away!


----------



## Gena Marie (Nov 23, 2012)

I love doggies.


----------



## rfagazzi (Nov 24, 2012)

This is my favorite thread of all time on any board hands down!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

Live husky puppies cam


----------



## Swiper (Dec 28, 2012)

Great Dane snaps, bites head off baby


[video=youtube;yB5kTMZjUI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yB5kTMZjUI0[/video]


----------



## LAM (Jan 7, 2013)

this guy followed the gf home tonight when she was walking the dogs.  he seems to be about 1 year old but has no tags or collar on him.

going to hang some signs and wash him, etc. so we might be having 3 dogs soon, only time will tell.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 8, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Dog and cat sleeping together - YouTube




My dog and cat. Buddies. 
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Curt James (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2013)

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Photo by 9gag • Instagram


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (Feb 13, 2013)

Curt James said:


>






animal porn?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/s...ow.html?nl=nyregion&emc=edit_ur_20130213&_r=0


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2013)

I kiss you. You don't kiss me!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2013)

Easter carrot dog treats


----------



## ReadyFW (Mar 27, 2013)

Here is my puppi, pbull red nose


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)

The HBO documentary One Nation Under Dog aired again this morning. 

*Be warned this exerpt is graphic and disturbing to viewers:





*


----------



## Z82 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> The HBO documentary One Nation Under Dog aired again this morning.
> 
> *Be warned this exerpt is graphic and disturbing to viewers:
> 
> ...



That sucks. Makes me feel good though that almost every dog ive had has been either from the pound or was going to the pound.


----------



## ReadyFW (Apr 27, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> The HBO documentary One Nation Under Dog aired again this morning.
> 
> *Be warned this exerpt is graphic and disturbing to viewers:
> 
> ...



Thats fucking terrible, must be hard to work there


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2013)

On a lighter note...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2013)

Frozen Tuna cubes


----------



## SheriV (Jul 16, 2013)

my highly vicious rescue pitbull (sarcasm) and my puppy mill dog-aka destroyer of squirrels


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 16, 2013)

Is that the pit you were thinking of adopting? I lost track of the adoption thread. That Yorkie looks about as mean and dangerous as they come.  Don't turn your back on it.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 17, 2013)

He's actually a silky terrier...bigger than a yorkie but yeah...he's a ninja.

and yeah, that's the pit I was thinking of adopting. She's a sweetheart.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 17, 2013)

Great.  I am glad you decided to pick up a dog that came from a bad place. Now you spoil that girl big time.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

A Dog's Guide to Training Your Owner


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> He's actually a silky terrier...bigger than a yorkie but yeah...he's a ninja.
> 
> and yeah, that's the pit I was thinking of adopting. She's a sweetheart.




These are my 2 the red was a rescue. We call her destroyer of biscuits. The blue is the sweetest natured dog I've ever had but she went through a stage where she demolished every tv remote she could get. Idk why just the remotes nothing else...
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2013)

Supercut Video of Dogs Who Are High After Visiting the Vet

Supercut Video of Dogs Who Are High After Visiting the Vet


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

Chihuahua Does Downward Dog and Other Yoga Poses Perfectly In Sync With Its Owner

Chihuahua Does Downward Dog and Other Yoga Poses Perfectly In Sync With Its Owner


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2013)

Before  the day is over, make sure your cell phone has an ICE entry on your  call list. I.C.E. stands for ''in case of emergency'' and should include  the phone numbers of at least two people who have access to your home  and are comfortable caring for your pets. EMTs, firefighters and  emergency room personnel know to look for this I.C.E. entry on cell  phones, and if you?re unconscious, it may be the only way your friends,  family, or even a neighbor is notified and your pets cared for. - See  more at:  Will You Be Coming Home to Your Dogs Tonight?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2013)

Birthday Cake recipe


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

Sansa Stark's actress adopted her real-life direwolf

In Game of Thrones, Sansa Stark's dire wolf Lady met an untimely end as a sacrifice to mollify the queen's anger after Arya's dire wolf Nymeria bit Prince Joffrey (and then ran away). In real life, however, Lady's doing much better ? especially after actress Sophie Turner adopted the Mahlek Northern Inuit Dog who played her.

From a lengthy article about Turner in The Coventry Telegraph:


In between her hectic filming schedule, Sophie likes nothing more than to relax at home with her family and pet dog Zunni, who the family adopted from the series. She adds: ?Growing up I always wanted a dog, but my parents never wanted one. We kind of fell in love with my character?s dire wolf, Lady, on set.

?We knew Lady died and they wanted to re-home her. My mum persuaded them to let us adopt her.?

SANSA STARK SAVED LADY. So for those of you still traumatized by the direwolf's death, try to keep this happy fact in mind. Now, if only we can get someone to adopt all the other Game of Thrones characters who died horribly...


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2013)

Top 20 hottest dog breeds

The 20 Hottest Dog Breeds | Vetstreet.com: The 20 Hottest Dog Breeds | Comcast.net


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

9 Reasons Why Office Dogs Make the Best Employees | The Daily Muse

9 Reasons Why Office Dogs Make the Best Employees


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

Dog Battles an Antagonizing Furby Toy That is Dangling on a String

Dog Battles an Antagonizing Furby Toy That is Dangling on a String


----------



## SYN (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SYN (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow. Nothing like coming back and killing the first thread you post in


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2013)

SYN said:


>



My Belgian Malinois gets sick driving 5 blocks to the vet in our car.  She would have hurled after the fifth rocking motion...


----------



## SYN (Sep 25, 2013)

maniclion said:


> My Belgian Malinois gets sick driving 5 blocks to the vet in our car.  She would have hurled after the fifth rocking motion...



Beautiful breed. They look almost like German Shepards.  At least according to google.   I got lucky with Polly, she loves to ride in the car, or pretty much anything with a motor.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 25, 2013)

SYN said:


> Beautiful breed. They look almost like German Shepards.  At least according to google.   I got lucky with Polly, she loves to ride in the car, or pretty much anything with a motor.



My other 4 dogs will ride around fine, just Dolce gets sick.  She was bred by the breeder who provides the Police with Belgian Mals, she was a runt and not able to do ride alongs so we bought her.  She is very trainable though...


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2013)

SYN said:


> Beautiful breed. They look almost like German Shepards.  At least according to google.   I got lucky with Polly, she loves to ride in the car, or pretty much anything with a motor.




yeah if you like a breed thats incredibly intelligent and can actually jump on top of your fridge

props to anyone that owns one and doesn't go insane..lol.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2013)

My Dog: The Paradox - The Oatmeal


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 26, 2013)

My latest. He ended up homeless when his owner went back in the Navy due to the employment situation. Some incompetent vet mangled his ears when he was a pup. Ive rescued a few of these now and i must say they're my favorite breed now.
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SheriV (Sep 27, 2013)

you sure a vet did his ears? usually some asshole cuts them off with a box cutter . I wish I was making that up.

handsome boy even with nubby ears


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> you sure a vet did his ears? usually some asshole cuts them off with a box cutter . I wish I was making that up.
> 
> handsome boy even with nubby ears



Yeah it was a vet. His former owner is a good guy, he kept all the vet records and everything. Poor dog is just a victim of the situation. Thank god he wasnt abused or anything, he just has been left homeless. It was a vet clinic in Atlanta that performed it, just not a competent one. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SheriV (Sep 28, 2013)

yeah I wasn't sure if it was done before your buddy got him 
it supposed to be done when they're very little..like tail docking is done when they're a few days old (don't be present for that ever)


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 28, 2013)

I was a vet tech for awhile when i was younger. I have seen enough stupid mutilations of animal s to last a lifetime. 
I dont dock ears or tails of any of mine. Its hard to improve over evolutionary biological traits for most animals. They have ear flaps and tails for a reason. I know there are also arguments for doing some procedures but none that ive heard change my mind about it unless its a fixable deformity of some sort. The vet who done his ears screwed up( beside not getting them even) by trimming them too small and left none of the botyom of the auricle. It doesn't seem to cause him issues but it makes him look like a dog some dimwit asshole took a boxcutter to. Which people recognize as the trademark of the humanoid Fucktards that fight them for entertainment and ruin the public opinion of the breed in the process. Its sad because raised in a proper way they are one of the breeds that loves and desires to please people the most. Often times Even after long periods of abuse. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maniclion (Sep 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah I wasn't sure if it was done before your buddy got him
> it supposed to be done when they're very little..like tail docking is done when they're a few days old (don't be present for that ever)



I wouldn't even let the vet remove my puppies' dew claws, but I did have to break through and get them all fixed when they got older, they were pampered for several days after that...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2013)

removing a dogs tail or ears is like making a person so they can't make facial expressions and expecting them to communicate the same. friggin pointless mutilation.


----------



## SYN (Sep 29, 2013)

Pollie is n untouched pitt and I couldn't be happier with that fact.  I've thought about getting her dew claws removed before even where she's a bit older because she tends to split them and sometimes they can cause her a bit of pain.  Despite that I've never been able to bring myself to get it done.  I'd rather take time out of my day to check them, clip, file or super glue them together and use cuticle cream to keep them from splitting than put her through having a finger ripped out.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2013)

I haven't dealt with puppies in a very long time but both of my dogs are not docked or cropped...the silky is supposed to be docked but isn't. 
I won't say that it doesn't detract from his overall appearance but he's not going to any shows so it doesn't really matter


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2013)

heres a good article on dew claws...I've never heard of front dew claws being removed but I had to look it up to be sure..
I know I've been present for the removal of rear dew claws but I can't remember why

All About Your Dog?s Dewclaws | The Dogington Post

even though this is a dog thread, I'll add that I'm totally against having cats declawed


----------



## maniclion (Sep 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


> heres a good article on dew claws...I've never heard of front dew claws being removed but I had to look it up to be sure..
> I know I've been present for the removal of rear dew claws but I can't remember why
> 
> All About Your Dog?s Dewclaws | The Dogington Post
> ...



Our vet claimed they get caught on stuff and get ripped out, but we never had that issue.  I trim them the same as all the other nails.  

My dogs use them all the time, especially if I give them big fat carrots, they dig their front dew claws in and go to work munching on the carrot like a bone....


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2013)

yeah. I've never had it recommended to me to remove front dew claws... It seems like if they are actually attached and can be articulated it would be akin to cutting off thumbs

how I feel about dogs with thumbs is another conversation..lol


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2013)

7 Funny Videos Of Very Clever Dogs - CraveOnline

7 Funny Videos Of Very Clever Dogs

Clever dogs who escape from rooms, steal snacks, and play fetch with themselves!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)

Siberian Husky Plays In a Huge Pile of Leaves

Butch the energetic Siberian Husky runs around like crazy and jumps in a huge pile of leaves in this fun 2012 video by Kent Petersen.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2013)

Chihuahua accidentally eats meth, freaks the hell out - Guyism

Important PSA everyone: Don?t feed your dogs meth, they might freak the hell out. This Chihuahua accidentally found some crank in a garbage can and went to town. Thankfully, he?s ok. Apparently it wasn?t the blue stuff. Or was it? Did Walter White come back to haunt this poor chihuahua? Dammit Walt, low blow man.

Natalie Lowry says Sticks, her 5-pound Chihuahua, had a tiny doggie freak out when she sniffed out a stash of speed at a Phoenix motel and swallowed it.

?She was shaking and having muscle spasms and tremors,? Lowry told 3TV. ?She would run forward and backward, throwing her head back and forth. Her eyes were bloodshot. Her heart was just racing.?

The dog?s owner had to pay $1k in vet bills. No word on how much doggie drug rehab costs.

Tangententially related: Don?t eat the garbage at the Phoenix La Quinta Inn. Also, don?t eat garbage in general.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2013)

Dog getting freed from a metal clamp will brighten your day - Guyism

Dog getting freed from a metal clamp will brighten your day

There?s something particularly sweet about helping out an animal just because, sometimes, they?re totally unable to help themselves. This dog got a clamp stuck on its mouth from some mountain equipment; watching him safely freed might make things dusty.

Even better news: The little guy got adopted after his harrowing story was featured on the local news in Detroit. You lick your lips to celebrate, Boulder. Cherish each drop of slobber.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

Dog Faces


----------



## GoateeGuy (Nov 7, 2013)

that is hilarious!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

Guy finds dog alive under Midwest tornado rubble in most touching reunion you'll ever see - Guyism

Guy finds dog alive under Midwest tornado rubble in most touching reunion you?ll ever see

Jon Byler Dann assumed that his dog, Maggie, had met an unfortunate ending during the tornado that hit his town of Washington, Ill. But then something magical happened: They found her alive and well underneath the wreckage.

The photos, first captured by The Weather Channel and now going viral on photo site Imgur, show the amazing recovery.

Byler Dann and team dug through the rubble for whatever was left. They then heard a faint bark as they went through the area where their house had been just 30 hours prior.

Maggie had refused to leave her kennel when the storm first hit to join the family in the basement. They found her wrapped in carpeting underneath chunks of the house.

Byler Dann burst into tears when he was reunited with the shivering Maggie.

After some more hugs and water, Maggie was taken to the vet for a checkup.

Though she?s currently being checked out for injuries ? local vets say she sustained broken bones and possibly some internal damage ? Maggie is expected to make a full recovery.

You can see more of Byler Dann (and Maggie)?s story at the Weather Channel?s website.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2013)

Two-legged boxer puppy loving life makes today seem so much sunnier


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

#peanutbutterseries, An Instagram Photo Series Featuring Dogs Eating Peanut Butter

#peanutbutterseries, An Instagram Photo Series Featuring Dogs Eating Peanut Butter

#peanutbutterseries is a photo series of dogs eating peanut butter. Stephanie McComb, guardian of two German Shorthair Pointers, Travis and Gus (aka the Pointer Brothers) started the series in November 2013, seemingly by accident.


?I was watching the boys eating peanut butter one day and burst out laughing at the faces they were making,? says Stephanie of her pups Travis and Gus, ?so I grabbed my camera and started shooting. The photos ended up being so funny I wanted to see other dogs in action!?

Since then, there have been hundreds of people have been tagging pictures of their own pooches partaking in the goodness that is peanut butter. It?s insanely cute.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Izzie the Dachshund Plays it Cool When Caught Staring

Izzie the Dachshund is one cool cat, turning her head at the same time as her buddy Taylor White so that he doesn?t catch her staring at him.

[video]https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/9A14E1F2D61020242264640966656_1cdfadf4617.4.4.1643  8725028089313361_GCDiMj64_96WVWiURj8QVdnA9qcdsp17o  TLaUi8tZkzcEpQgBGgNl89sBpC.TxqC.mp4?versionId=RKO5  qHq_EdL1TuSGX_JZSFlyhLvpYxHB[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

Funny dogs and cats playing in the snow - Funny animal compilation


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Handstand Dog


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

This dog dances the salsa better than you


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2014)

Genius dog figures out how to steal chicken nuggets from a toaster oven in daring heist - Guyism

Genius dog figures out how to steal chicken nuggets from a toaster oven in daring heist

If I were this dog?s owner, I would be kind of mad at him eating my chicken nuggets. But at the same time, you?ve got to admire how daring his thievery of them really is. Pure dog ingenuity.

That seems a little risky for this dog to just go around touching the hot toaster oven with his bare paws. He could burn himself. I?d be a little more impressed if he touched it, saw it was hot, then grabbed an oven mitt. Stupid dog.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2014)

Blaze, an adorable but obstinate 11-month old Husky, doesn?t want to go into his kennel and has no problem saying so. By using a combination of his verbal skills and his body weight, Blaze makes it very clear that it?s not going to happen.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2014)

Amir the fennec fox, an animal ambassador for the Reid Park Zoo in Tucson, Arizona, is so over the moon for his Christmas gift that it doesn?t even occur to him that the toy originally intended for a cat.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

Funnyplox has put together a funny video compilation of dogs who play dead after being shot with a finger, but unlike the previously posted finger-shot felines, these dogs drop without hesitation and with just a bit more flair.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't call her Butkus!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

http://guyism.com/sports/stray-dogs-getting-revenge-sochi-crimes-dogkind.html

Stray dogs are getting their revenge on Sochi for their crimes against dogkind

Reports leaked out of Sochi that officials had hired a company to kill stray dogs in advance of the 2014 Winter Olympics. Naturally, dogs aren?t taking this well as one of them interrupted an event practice and barked at athletes.

Team Dog all the way here. You guys are coming into his country and indirectly leading to the mass genocide of his people? You deserve all the barks in the world.

I also really admire this dog?s non-violent protest. Sure, he could jump up and rip these skiers? throats out but NO he politely voices his discontent and looks adorable instead. Good boy. That?s a very good boy.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.today.com/pets/breeding-...e-2D12072744?__source=xfinity|mod&par=xfinity

Breeding blunder: Labradoodle creator laments designer dog craze

He?s deemed the man who unleashed the designer dog craze, this wave of Maltipoos, puggles and shorkies.


A Doberhuahua? Not quite.

But from that new Super Bowl ad to Hollywood boulevards and nearly to the White House, these pooches with cute names are pretty popular.


Hardly what Wally Conron expected ? or ever wanted ? back in the late 1980s when he first bred a pair of prize canines and called the result a Labradoodle.

?I?ve done a lot of damage,? Conron told The Associated Press this week by phone from his home in Australia. ?I?ve created a lot of problems.?

?Marvelous thing? My foot,? he said. ?There are a lot of unhealthy and abandoned dogs out there.?

No Labradoodles are entered in Saturday?s agility competition at the Westminster Kennel Club show, but for the first time in the event?s 138-year history, mixed breeds are welcome. Called ?all-American? dogs by some and mutts by many, they?ll weave, jump and run through an obstacle course.

Only purebreds are allowed in the main event, though, and more than 2,800 of them are entered in the nation?s most prominent dog event. The rings open Monday and the best in show ribbon will be awarded Tuesday night at Madison Square Garden.

Conron isn?t from the show world. He was working as the puppy-breeding manager at the Royal Guide Dog Association of Australia when he tried to fulfill a request from a couple in Hawaii. She had vision problems, her husband was allergic, and they wanted a dog that would satisfy their needs.

After a lot of trial-and-error, Conron came up with a solution when he bred a standard poodle with a Labrador retriever. The mix was a personal triumph, yet not a success outside his lab.

?I was very, very careful of what I used, but nobody wanted Labrador crosses. I had a three-to-six-month waiting list, but everyone wanted purebreds,? the 85-year-old Conron recalled. ?So I had to come up with a gimmick.?

?We came up with the name ?Labradoodle,?? he said. ?We told people we had a new dog and all of sudden, people wanted this wonder dog.?

Over the years, demand grew for Conron and other breeders. Labradoodles became a hot dog ? Jennifer Aniston, Tiger Woods and Christie Brinkley are among their owners ? and President Barack Obama?s family considered a Labradoodle before picking a Portuguese water dog as the First Pet.

?When I heard he was thinking about a Labradoodle, I wrote to him and said to make sure he checked its pedigree,? Conron said.

There?s the problem that troubles him.

Conron said there are far too many unscrupulous people eager to make a buck at a dog?s expense. Rather than check the history and science, he said ?horrific? puppy mills are springing up and producing unstable dogs that go unwanted and eventually are euthanized.

?Instead of breeding out the problems, they?re breeding them in,? he said. ?For every perfect one, you?re going to find a lot of crazy ones.?

That?s a concern Conron has echoed in the past, blaming himself for opening a ?Pandora?s box? and creating a ?Frankenstein.?

PETA appreciated that Conron is ?speaking out to stop the loss of lives that his ?invention? has created.?

?Breeding ?purebred? or ?designer? dogs for exaggerated physical characteristics such as flat faces or sloping hips can cause them severe health problems. The kindest thing that anyone can do for dogs is to adopt them from a shelter ? and make sure that they are spayed or neutered,? said Daphna Nachminovitch, senior vice president for People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.

Conron said he?s never owned a Labradoodle as a pet, and stopped breeding them when he retired 20 years ago.

Since then, he?s often witnessed the effects of his work.

?You can?t walk down the street without seeing a poodle cross of some sort. I just heard about someone who wanted to cross a poodle with a rottweiler. How could anyone do that?? he said.

?Not in my wildest dream did I imagine all of this would happen,? he said. ?That?s a trend I started.?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/freddy-the...itain-and-a-contender-for-worlds-largest-dog/

Freddy the Great Dane, Possibly the Largest Dog In Great Britain and a Contender for World?s Largest Dog

Freddy is a massive eighteen-month old great dane who eats over $120 worth of food per week and can only be walked at times when there aren?t any other dogs around, according to his human, Clare Stoneman.


She even gets up in the small hours for his daily 40-minute walk ? so they won?t meet other dogs who might be intimidated by him. ?If he wants to run after a dog I wouldn?t be able to stop him,? said Miss Stoneman, who is 5ft 4in tall. ? Daily Mail

Freddie, who has grown to 41 inches measured from his paws to withers (between shoulder blades), is only three inches away from the current record for the world?s tallest dog. The record is currently held by a Michigan great dane named Zeus, who stands at 44 inches from paws to withers. But at eighteen months, Freddie may have a bit more growing to do before reaching his full height and when he does, perhaps that record will be his for the taking.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)

Red Velvet PUPCAKES Homemade Valentine Dog Treats


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/compilatio...rbally-refusing-the-requests-of-their-humans/

Compilation of Siberian Huskies Verbally Refusing the Requests of Their Humans






As demonstrated in the latest video compilation by FunnyPlox, Siberian Huskies are very straightforward dogs who have no problem refusing when they really don?t want to do something. 

This compilation also includes Blaze, the husky who didn?t want to go into his kennel.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2014)

Little kitten playing with his Samoyed


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/hammie-the-bulldog-plays-mommy-to-an-adorable-litter-of-foster-kittens/

Hammie the Bulldog Plays Mommy To An Adorable Litter of Foster Kittens

Last year Michelle Parden, also known as RorschachBulldogs on reddit, fostered a mother cat and her kittens in her Lincoln, Nebraska home where bulldogs ?Honey? and ?Hammie? already lived. Fearing that the dogs would scare the cat and kittens, Michelle separated the animals and slowly re-introduced them. Evidently her method worked very well, because as soon as Hammie met the kittens, they all fell in love with each other.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/husky-enjoys-a-really-good-head-rub-with-an-orgasmatron-wire-head-massager/

Silver the Husky enjoys a really good head rub with an Orgasmatron wire head massager in this delightful video from May 2013.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 1, 2014)

my dog was cold so my daughter put a hat on him


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 1, 2014)

So cute! Here are my two cuddle bugs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Mar 1, 2014)

ha ha ^^^ 



reindeer


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 1, 2014)

I like the reindeer outfit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/sled-dog-perfectly-mimics-humans-saying-blah-blah-blah/

A sled dog in Kiruna, Sweden perfectly mimics the humans saying ?blah, blah, blah? who have gathered around him in this video taken by Wells Johnson while on a Spotify employee trip. Interestingly enough, the husky standing beside this vocal dog keeps completely silent, unlike others of the breed.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/woman-crea...ck-using-a-laser-pointer-and-a-playful-husky/

Woman Creates Interactive Alarm Clock Using a Laser Pointer and a Playful Husky

A woman creates an interactive alarm clock using a laser pointer and a playful husky to wake her boyfriend. The boyfriend is none too happy, but the husky is having a blast.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

St. Patrick's Day Shamrock DOG TREATS


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/dog-waitin...15-minutes-while-her-humans-are-out-shopping/

A gorgeous boxer named Fern, having been left waiting in the car while her humans were out shopping in Broughty Ferry, Scotland, decided that she?d been waiting long enough and sounded the car horn for 15 minutes straight.


Although Fern regularly climbs into the front seat when left alone in a car, she has never actually used the horn before, Mr Haddow said. Mr Haddow is concerned that his beloved pet boxer may repeat her new trick after all the attention it got her the first time around. ?I think she is a bit of a diva. She just wants a bit of attention and she seems to have gotten her way this time? I might have to put something on the driver?s seat to stop her doing it again.? ? Daily Mail


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/maiah-the-wolf-surprisingly-loves-a-belly-rub/

Who knew a wolf would like belly rubs so much!

Photographer Shelby Bower was outside at a wolf education facility in Cocolalla, Idaho when she noticed Maiah, a small wolf who wanted a little attention. Shelby was surprised to discover out how much a Maiah loved getting a belly rub.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2014)

In this video posted by Life in the Doghouse, Stig, a very buoyant rescued pit bull, gleefully evades capture while playing with his canine buddies by jumping from couch to couch at high speed, gaining some serious air in the process.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2014)

Scared by a Leaf


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tabirakhter...onitor&utm_term=Being this cute is exhausting

20 Puppies Cuddling With Their Stuffed Animals During Nap Time


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/lucy-a-highly-detailed-portrait-of-a-dog-made-using-recycled-cardboard/

Texas-based artist Ali Golzad created this highly detailed portrait of a do using recycled corrugated cardboard. &#147;Lucy,&#148; a piece commissioned for an anniversary present, is part of Golzad&#146;s &#147;Recycled Art&#148; series.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 10, 2014)

Curt James said:


> Michael Vick chew toy  lulz



My female looks just like that one! And yes, love seeing Michael Vick chewed on!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellass...ign Monitor&utm_term=Her dog wasnt interested

17 Things This Dog Is Probably Thinking While Rejecting His Birthday Pancake


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/not-a-bull...nions-about-pit-bulls-and-other-bully-breeds/

&#145;Not A Bully&#146;, Photographer&#146;s Campaign Seeking To Change Opinions About Pit Bulls and Other &#145;Bully Breeds&#146;

Photographer Douglas Sonders has put together a beautiful campaign seeking to educate the public in hopes of changing opionions preconceived notions about pit bulls and other &#147;bully breeds&#148; with his photo series aptly named &#147;Not A Bully&#147;. 


The term &#145;bully breed&#146; covers 14 popular dog breeds including French Bulldogs and Boston Terriers. Two of the most popular domestic dog breeds in the country, Boxers and Rottweilers, are both designated bully breeds. Despite their popularity, many people still believe these dogs are inherently mean, aggressive, or even violent. Dispelling these rumors is the focus of Not a Bully&#133;.Many communities treat all bully breed dogs with extreme prejudice regardless of their temperament or personality. Shelters are crowded with loving bully breed dogs, cruelly limited in their chances of finding forever homes. Through beautiful portraits and inspiring rescue stories, Not a Bully hopes to eradicate the negativity towards these deserving pets and give them a fighting chance at a forever home!

The campaign was recently featured on the National Geographic&#145; Cesar Millan: Love My Pit Bull, featuring dog trainer Cesar Millan who loaned his pit bulls Emma and Junior to the cause. Other donations can be made through various bully breed charities.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellass...se dogs will make your day better  guaranteed

35 Dogs That Will Make Your Day Instantly Better

Dog who is very excited to be tickled by a brush.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/alton-brow...dog-from-snacking-out-of-the-cats-litter-box/

Alton Brown Creates A Stinky Treat To Keep His Dog From Snacking Out of The Cat&#146;s Litter Box

After noticing that his beautiful dog Sparky had been snacking out of the cat&#146;s litter box (aka the &#147;stinky cheese shop&#148, the wonderfully quirky food guru Alton Brown, decided to take matters into his own hands and created a treat that was as stinky as cat feces, but far, far more healthy.


wasn&#146;t interested in coming up with a chewy bar-like substance but rather a biscuit, something that would keep, and be hard enough to provide some dentrificios benefits and no I don&#146;t think that&#146;s a word but it works for me. Continuing my research, I decided the bulk of these stinky treats would be sweet potato, and rolled oats, both of which are considered quite good for hounds, the first for fiber and beta carotene, manganese, and vitamins C and B6, the second for soluble fiber which slows things down in the old GI tract which is good for regularity and nobody, and I mean nobody, wants an irregular dog. I wanted the stink to be an add- on&#133;icing if you will and I actually did try to make an icing out of natto, fermented soy beans, Durian, even lutafisk, what we found really really worked for us is: fish sauce. Used in many South Asian cuisines, this is essentially the liquidous remains of stacking fish, typically anchovies in a barrel with some salt and leaving them for a year or more


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/helpful-petting-guides-for-various-types-of-animals/

Helpful Petting Guides For Various Types of Animals


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

http://www.peoplepets.com/people/pets/article/0,,20784657,00.html?xid=outbrain_petsnews

Dog with Two Noses Is Having a Ruff Time Finding a Home

Nobody nose heartbreak quite like Snuffles. 

The 4-month-old Belgian shepherd has been overlooked by potential adopters because of a unique birth defect: a snout that looks like two noses. 

"It is such a shame to think that this sweet-natured lad may not find the loving home he deserves," Sandra Lawton, manager of the Dogs Trust Rehoming Centre in Glasgow, Scotland, tells the Daily Mail. "We take in hundreds of dogs of all shapes and sizes but I have never seen anything quite like Snuffles."

The sweet and affectionate pooch, who was taken in by the shelter a month ago, has four nostrils and the ability to move each side of his snout independently. But despite appearances, Snuffles only has one nose, clarifies veterinarian Angela McAllister. 

"Instead of his nostrils being fused together he's got some sort of split there," she tells the Mail. "I've never seen the condition in my 20-year career." 

But anyone willing to look past Snuggles's malformed muzzle will quickly realize his merits. 

"He is just a typical, fun, bouncy puppy," says supporter relations officer Emma Louise Livingstone. "He is very keen to learn and would be perfect to train up for any potential owner."


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/pig-the-unusually-shaped-dog-who-loves-life/

Pig is an unusually shaped dog who has survived a great deal of adversity due to the spinal deformities that have left her growth stunted and her ability to eat compromised. Yet beyond all of that, Pig&#146;s incredibly attentive human, Helen Dillenback, says that Pig is a very happy dog who doesn&#146;t appear to be in any pain.

Pig doesn&#146;t know there&#146;s anything wrong with her&#133;The only time she ever cried out was when I got her (micro)chipped. Or when I accidentally stepped on her toe &#151; and you have to step on it really hard,..But she&#146;s vocal. She barks when she wants your attention. She makes a weird sort of sound when she&#146;s playful. &#150; AL.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2014)

http://ilovedogs.tv/527/Sweet-Dog-Cries-for-Joy-in-His-Soldier-Daddy's-Lap

Dog sees Dad after being gone over 6 months


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/maymo-the-...-onto-the-dining-room-floor-for-his-birthday/

Ever the fan of playtime, Maymo the Lemon Beagle got a big surprise when his humans dropped 100 colorful balls onto the dining room floor in celebration of Maymo&#146;s birthday. The adorable pooch was startled at first, but once recovered, it didn&#146;t take long for him to enjoy himself fully.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2014)

You are now married to the dog. lol

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...missing-wedding-ring-report-article-1.1849074

Five years later, sick dog hacks up Wisconsin woman&#146;s missing wedding ring: report  


A Wisconsin woman found her missing wedding ring in the unlikeliest of places - her dog's puke, according to a report.

Lois Matykowski, of Stevens Point, lost her wedding ring five years ago, local WTVR-TV reported.

She got it back two weeks ago when her dog Tucker threw up after gobbling a Popsicle Matykowski's granddaughter had been eating.

A vet told her the bauble had likely been stuck in the pooch's belly the whole time.

Matykowski told the station the find made big news in her neighborhood.

"Friends have said 'I want a dog that throws up diamonds,'" she said.

"I have my wedding ring back and Tucker is big dog on campus right now. He's my hero."


----------



## Curt James (Jul 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsgsQ_1QFBs


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 22, 2014)

I sort of hate it when people do that shit to their dogs.  Jeez, the dog knows he fucked up, stop rubbing the animals nose in it like he really understands.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2014)

Dog Passes Out After Being Reunited With Owner






http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/07/27/watch-dog-passes-out-after-being-reunited-owner


----------



## Swiper (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2014)

On Saturday, the 24th Annual Halloween Dog Parade was held in New York?s Tompkins Square Park ? and as usual ? the costumes did not disappoint.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/melissaharr...rm=Animals in costumes are seriously the best


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2014)

Great Dane Luke Skywalker sees his first Ghost


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2014)

http://insider.foxnews.com/2014/12/29/you-may-never-want-leave-your-dog-alone-again-after-watching

You May Never Want to Leave Your Dog Alone Again After Watching This


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2015)

https://imgur.com/mrdZM46


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2015)

This 175-Pound Pit Bull Is Capable Of Snapping Your Arm In Half With His Jaws, And He?s Worth $500,000 

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/175-pound-pit-bull-the-hulk/

Pit bulls suffer from an extremely unfair reputation as dangerous and violent dogs. We first brought you a clip of ?Hulk? the 175-pound pit bull earlier in the year with me saying I wanted to ride him into battle. Now the team from Barcroft TV has gone up New Hampshire to meet the breeders and trainers at Dark Dynasty K9?s, the people responsible for training and taking care of the world?s largest pit bull.

At first I?m watching this video of the dogs jumping obstacles and attacking, and listening to this guy talk about training them as elite guard dogs, and I have to admit I began to judge him a little. Thinking that he was in it to breed terrifying beasts and sell them at a huge markup. But as the video goes on he begins to discuss how in tune they are with the dogs, and how there?s no such thing as a dog that snaps.

Pit bulls have long had a reputation for dogs that ?snap? and attack. Often it?s a child or stranger who will garner national news when a pit bull attacks them after ?snapping? and viciously attacking. But as he states in the video, no dog just ?snaps?, it?s an lifetime of events and signs that led up to the incident and the trainers/handlers/owners responsible simply weren?t paying attention.

He claims the male puppies of Hulk will sell for $25,000 and that he?s been offered $250,000 to $500,000 for Hulk himself?which is just INSANE. This isn?t some show dog who will bring in multiple generations of championship bloodlines, he?s a family dog from New Hampshire being trained as a guard dog. To drop $500,000 on a dog that some people claim is actually a pit bull mixed with a mastiff (keyword: claim) is patently insane.

But Hulk does appear to love his family dog duties, and if he?s bringing in $25,000 to $30,000 per puppy then he just might be one of the most profitable dogs in history.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2015)

Golden retriever tasting lemon


----------



## MikeLiftss (Mar 23, 2015)

The dog guilt video is funny and sad at the same time lol


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2015)

A playful English bulldog gets his incredibly jowly mouth blown backwards as he tries to catch the air coming from a leaf blower. The whole effect makes the elated canine look like his face has been turned inside out.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> A playful English bulldog gets his incredibly jowly mouth blown backwards as he tries to catch the air coming from a leaf blower. The whole effect makes the elated canine look like his face has been turned inside out.



Reminds me of Predator...


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2015)

Very cool.


*http://www.orthopets.com*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeeeT77Igx8


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 10, 2015)

I want to meet the cock sucker that cut that dogs feet off and let him in a parking lot.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 10, 2015)

dogsoldier said:


> I want to meet the cock sucker that cut that dogs feet off and let him in a parking lot.



Join the FBI and hunt serial killers, they do that type of crap...


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2015)

Skateboarding dog

http://i.imgur.com/fnz3nJd.mp4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2015)

This Ridiculously Cute Puppy Looks Like A Dog/Teddy Bear Hybrid

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarre...term=you might not even believe it#.cha2JQ3Rd


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2015)

Cody the Shih Tzu Lets Out a Blood Curdling Scream Whenever His Name is Called Out


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 9, 2015)

funny dogs and funny puppies

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2016)

Why you should adopt from a pound

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2016/04/25/why-a-man-should-get-his-dog-from-the-pound/


----------



## dogsoldier (May 3, 2016)

Yep.  Pound Hounds make the best side kicks.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2016)

Revolting.


HOWELL, N.J. ? A couple accused of having 276 dogs in their bi-level New Jersey home face more than 550 counts of animal cruelty.

The Monmouth County prosecutor's office says Charlene and Joseph Handrik have been charged with 276 counts of animal cruelty for providing inhumane living conditions and 276 more for failing to get veterinary care.

The Handriks could face fines and penalties if found guilty.

Prosecutors say the dogs lived in deplorable conditions at the couple's home in Howell but were in relatively good health.

The dogs were discovered June 3 after an animal control officer was called to find a dog that had gotten loose. They're being cared for at shelters.

There's no telephone listing for the couple, who can't be reached for comment.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJYLoldwqfo


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2018)

Meet Siberian Husky Ghost and Blue | Help us Help Huskies

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQOR_WJhGhU


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2018)

From Brian Moss' facebook:

Stryker & Ryder, just two bro's looking for a home. They are available for adoption from http://www.bcrescues.org NJ/NY Adopt dont shop!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2018)

ALL ABOUT LIVING WITH SALUKIS: THE DESERT HOUND

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lWvfkq2mCw


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2018)

My Huskies go to New York City for PetCon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttmwTgZzocw


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXII8clZABA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2019)

Hurricane Dorian: Bahamas resident brings 97 dogs inside single home to protect them from storm

A Bahamas resident who runs a refuge for stray dogs says she has brought 97 of the pups inside of her home to protect them from Hurricane Dorian.

Chella Phillips, the manager of ?The Voiceless Dogs of Nassau, Bahamas? ? which works to pair the animals with rescue and adoption organizations in the U.S. -- has posted numerous photos on Facebook showing the rooms of her home packed with dogs of all sizes.

?97 dogs are inside my house and 79 of them are inside my master bedroom,? she wrote on Sunday. ?It has been insane since last night, poop and piss non-stop but at least they are respecting my bed and nobody has dared to jump in.?

?Each island has an abundance of homeless dogs, my heart is so broken for the ones without a place to hide a CAT 5 monster and only God can protect them now,? Phillips added.

Dorian, which is now a Category 4 storm, reportedly caused an island-wide blackout after passing over New Providence, where Phillips? organization is located.

Phillips says the refuge has cared for nearly 1,000 dogs since it opened four years ago.

"The dogs get vetted, vaccinated and from there they come to live at my refuge until I am able to find a rescue willing to help me with them in the States," its Facebook page says. "Countless homeless dogs have left the streets of Nassau and they are now enjoying life being loved and cared [for] by their families."

https://www.foxnews.com/world/hurricane-dorian-dogs-inside-home


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> Hurricane Dorian: Bahamas resident brings 97 dogs inside single home to protect them from storm
> 
> A Bahamas resident who runs a refuge for stray dogs says she has brought 97 of the pups inside of her home to protect them from Hurricane Dorian.
> 
> ...



Great story -Thanks for sharing-OD


----------



## REHH (Sep 4, 2019)

Love my Boston Terriers


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 4, 2019)

I LOVE all dogs - but my yellow lab is my all time favorite .I spend about 2 months a year in the Caribe and enjoy the dogs on all the beaches we visit .Good to know people are looking out for them during hurricanes -OD


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1asKDNnjZlc


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 22, 2019)

Yeah dogs are awesome.  Can't imagine life without one around.


----------



## REHH (Nov 22, 2019)

Wife and I are big Boston Terrier fans


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 22, 2019)

REHH said:


> Wife and I are big Boston Terrier fans


Those are really cool dogs.  A close friend of the family has two. One male, one female.  Spunky little shits, that's for sure.


----------



## REHH (Nov 23, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Those are really cool dogs.  A close friend of the family has two. One male, one female.  Spunky little shits, that's for sure.




Yes...Like a downsized boxer


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 23, 2019)

REHH said:


> Yes...Like a downsized boxer


Dude.  Exactly.  Perfect comparison.


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 28, 2019)

Boxer/mastiff/Canaan mix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2019)

Pro Chef Learns How to Make Dog Food

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJmLgBmVvH4


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 27, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Boxer/mastiff/Canaan mix
> 
> Great looking pup -OD


----------



## Montego (Dec 29, 2019)

This fat ass here is my best bud!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2020)

My Dogs Dental Care Routine | Brushing My Dogs Teeth


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2020)

12 Human Foods That Are Actually Good For Your Dog






1 bone broth
2 raw goat milk
3 carrot
4 apple
5 egg
6 green beans
7 organ meats
8 salmon
9 turkey
10 chicken
11 pumpkin
12 coconut


----------



## Bosinda (Aug 23, 2020)

You're one of those individuals who consistently has a great deal going on, and it very well may be a bit of overpowering. Now and again you think back and don't have a clue how you dealt with everything, except the significant part is that you did. You dealt with it. What's more, nobody can take that from you that is why my favourite breed is https://www.animalpicturesociety.com/jack-russel-3576/4-c726a5/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2020)

My Husky Wants Puppies?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Robalo (Apr 4, 2021)

My best friend from 30 years ago. Never had other like him






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TerryDeirdre (Jul 6, 2021)

_Before you choose a dog, be very informed. There is a lot of helpful information about dog breeds on the Internet. Many people adopt a puppy but then return it to the shelter because they were not ready to face the first problems. Every dog needs its personal space, and it wants to be outside in the open air. Some dog breeds have Dog energy spurts, and you should be very careful, especially when you leave them alone in the apartment. A pet weighing about 35-40 kg can damage your apartment in no more than 30 minutes. So think well when you want to take him home because they also have a sense of rejection and can fall into depression._


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2021)

You won't believe this Dalmatians first grooming experience!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmVVaeLEYhI


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2021)

Rescue Dogs amazing transformation for their second chance at life


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2021)

Why Golden Retrievers are the ULTIMATE family dog


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2021)

When dogs are difficult, we hang them... up


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2021)

wow, old thread.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2021)

Giant ferocious Mastiff scared of spray bottle


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2021)

Allergies getting you down? Watch this...


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2021)

Today I groomed a Goblin


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2021)

Husky vs German Shepherd, who will win?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2021)

Found with his mouth wired shut, now he lives the life of luxury


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2021)

Dramatic Husky convinced he's dying | The return of Fredo


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2021)

WHAT is in this dogs EAR?!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2021)

Dramatic litter of puppies get their first bath


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2021)

Giant King Shepherd gets his first transformation


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2021)

A dog so large she needs a saddle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-51VdwBvgY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2021)

Huge Rottweiler angry about his nail clip


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2022)

French Bulldog brings back special surprise for her owner!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eJAqFbNnE8


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2022)

Is this the most beautiful dog in the world?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2022)

Whale Tries to Slap Diver


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2022)

Rottweiler wants to eat me for her nail trim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1BcEa5d46Q


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2022)

A giant dog with a giant heart | Newfoundland Dog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLQUdHnDc7M


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2022)

Meatball the Pug blows bubbles in the bath


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2022)

Massive dog punches me in the face


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2022)

I roasted this dogs owners publicly


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2022)

German Shepherd puppy is a dramatic singer for her first bath


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2022)

The incredible Australian Shepherd


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2022)

Very special and rare FLUFFY French Bulldog


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2022)

Little puppy gives me hugs during his first bath


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2022)

Lunatic Husky swears at me her whole groom


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2022)

The most GIGANTIC dog I've ever done


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2022)

Screaming dog deafens his groomer | I've never heard a scream like this


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2022)

Mastiff dog pouts during his groom | The LARGEST head in the canine kingdom


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2022)

Epic transformation on Clifford The Big Red Dog | The floof is real on this one


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2022)

Giant Pomeranian INSANE hair explosion + Satisfying clean up after a FURnado


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2022)

MEGA transformation extremely matted 16 year old dog


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2022)

This Husky loves and HATES the blow dryer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2022)

Lily's Frenchton Litter Update


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2022)

Can a dog fix another dogs aggression? Watch Prince in action.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2022)

This breed of dog lives forever | Bichon Frise


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2022)

HUGE 200lbs Mastiff turns into a beached whale


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2022)

Rare dog breed you don't know exists | Doodle hate explained


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2022)

Beauty transformation ADORABLE Australian Shepherd


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2022)

#2 most aggressive dog breed in the world


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2022)

Husky almost dies at the pet groomers


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2022)

Incredibly powerful rare Shepherd dog


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2022)

Bernese Mountain Dog ZOOMIES


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2022)

How I handle a HUGE Cane Corso


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2022)

Don't mess with an Alaskan Malamute...


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2022)

Why you shouldn't get two puppies at once! | Boxer puppies


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2022)

Winston the French bulldog has won the National Dog Show
					

The three-year-old French bulldog competed against some 1,500 dogs representing 200+ breeds and varieties of the American Kennel Club. "He fits the standard perfectly," said his handler, Perry Payson.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2022)

Very rare dog breed with a LONG life expectancy


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2022)

This St. Bernard is MASSIVE | 200lbs


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2023)

How Extreme Breeding Is Leaving Pugs And Bulldogs Breathless | True Cost


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2023)

Chernobyl Created the World's Rarest Dogs


----------



## Gregzs (Saturday at 1:55 PM)

Rare breed of Shepherd sings Bohemian Rhapsody


----------

